# Toro Powe Max HD owners (1232)



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Few questions for HD owners. 
1. How bright is the Led light in comparison to Ariens light? I do too much snow at 5am when heading to work, and ariens lacks any throw. 

2. Does the joystick stay in place on long runs? Hear they can shift. 
3. Plenty if power with 375 engine in heavy, wet new England snows?
4. ACS system, I usually run my Ariens hard as I can, 3-4 gear, to point it can startboggling, and snow to top of bucket, but keeps throwing. Does the ACA system mean I'd have to slow down more?,


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

1- Plenty bright. I've owned both the Ariens and Toro and I'd say they're very comparable. I like how the Ariens' light is integrated into the dash, but Toro's style does allow you to adjust the angle if need be. It's a wash.

2- Yes. There have been people complaining here or there but overall the quick stick is a very nice system for auger control. They just redesigned it a couple of years ago to be stronger with beveled gears.

3. I haven't used the 375 engine but I've never had a problem with any of my Toros bogging down in deep snow here in Minnesota. They're pretty well matched to the machine.

4. I don't know how much good the ACS does because I'm never really at the front side of the machine looking at it in action! However, the Toro's that I've used have never bogged down even in yet heavy snow. I would say I can go the about same speed in my Toro as my Ariens and much faster then my John Deere / BS / Simplicity blower. I would say overall the ACS system allows Toro to pair a smaller motor to a bigger bucket then comparted to an Ariens. Is that necessarily an advantage? Meh. Both Toro and Ariens brands are pretty good and pretty equal in my experience.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I do not have a 1232 but my 1128 for a few years and it has never plugged up and we do get wet snow some years,, did have some Joystick issues but it took a bit of looking and but on top of bucket where the Joystick rod goes into a cover there is a cable adjustment that was not adjusted right a 5 minute fix. took me forever figure that out.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

minnesotaman82 said:


> 1- Plenty bright. I've owned both the Ariens and Toro and I'd say they're very comparable. I like how the Ariens' light is integrated into the dash, but Toro's style does allow you to adjust the angle if need be. It's a wash.
> 
> 2- Yes. There have been people complaining here or there but overall the quick stick is a very nice system for auger control. They just redesigned it a couple of years ago to be stronger with beveled gears.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. Was hoping to hear the LED was hands down brighter. Wonder if the alternator can handle a second factory light ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

One of the folks on you tube took his 12 horse Toro and moved the single light raising it 8-10 inches on a piece of steel tube stock and it made a huge difference according to him as there were no more shadows from the chute and spout.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

leonz said:


> One of the folks on you tube took his 12 horse Toro and moved the single light raising it 8-10 inches on a piece of steel tube stock and it made a huge difference according to him as there were no more shadows from the chute and spout.


Yes, I watched that. I think high mounted lights, like the ariens, are the best spot for through, and away from the snow dust that comes from the discharge shoot. I know a lack 9f heat from a led is one reason ariens likes incandescent lamps, since it melts the snow off.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Some of the folks have mounted LED light bars on their snow blowers by attaching them the cross auger housing in front of the chute and they work very well there


----------

